# Oceanic Biocube 29



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi,
I currently have a 10g tank, and have had it in the back of my mind to get something bigger in the future. I have looked at the oceanic biocube 29 and have pretty much settled on it. Sooo onto my question. I have recently found it reduced to $239 on sale at a local store. This seems to be a great deal. My question, is this the best price i will ever find on this tank? I have never seen anything near this low. I would have to stretch financially a little to pick it up before the sale ends, but am thinking it is the thing to do. Any input??


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

that is a pretty good price, but for $239 on a freshwater aquarium you could definitely go larger. that is, if you want.


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Yes 29g is as big as I want at least right now.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW a 55g bare is like $100 of so from major stores. For $250 you could get a stand with it.


----------



## Brittrugger (May 30, 2010)

If that includes your whole steup with filter and heater and all it is a good deal.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Brittrugger said:


> If that includes your whole steup with filter and heater and all it is a good deal.


includes all the filters and heaters I use anyway.-------none. LOL

I would have to spend $50-$75 for substraits, lights, and live plants though.


my .02


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I am pretty sold on the tank itself. I like the shape, etc of it. I do not want anything bigger. I am more so wondering if it is a good price for the tank. It is the least I have seen it sold for either in stores or online. FWIW it comes with filter, lights but no heater. My plan is to get it, set it up, and cycle it, and then transfer my plants and fish to it from my 10g. So that brings up another question, my tank now has Seachem flourite in it for the plants. I assume I should pull some out and put it in the new tank when I get it and set it up to help cycle it. How much should I transfer? I would still need to buy more new substrate because it is so much bigger. Is there anything else I should do to help my fish along in the move? Move some water too?


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok have more questions related to this tank. In addition to my above questions on the transfer between tanks I am wondering about the lights. Currently I have a regular light fixture in my tank with a single light bulb designed for plants (was it called floragrow or something like that). The plants all do really well. This biocube comes with a light set up described as this:: The BioCube's comprehensive aquarium lighting system includes 1 Coralife 10,000K 36Watt Compact Fluorescent lamp, 1 Coralife Actinic 36Watt Compact Fluorescent lamp. Is this going to be ok for freshwater plants?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

can't say for sure but 10,000k is more an actinic type light for saltwater coral reef tanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You might check with the store to see if they would switch out the bulbs. 

If your going to go with the same substrate I would add the new first then add the substrate out of the old tank. Adding all the deco out of the old tank also will help transfer bacteria over. If possible add the old filter to it for a few weeks and you should be able to put the fish in as soon as you get it set up. Don't bother with the old water just acclimate the fish to the new tank like you just brought them home from the store. The water contains no bacteria that is beneficial to the tank.


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you. I actually wont be using the same substrate(I want to change colors) so I was thinking I could put a bunch in some sort of mesh bag to get it going. I dont have any decorations(I have gone for a really natural looking tank) just a couple of rocks and a bunch of live plants. I will plan on transferring those though.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

bikie8 said:


> Thank you. I actually wont be using the same substrate(I want to change colors) so I was thinking I could put a bunch in some sort of mesh bag to get it going. I dont have any decorations(I have gone for a really natural looking tank) just a couple of rocks and a* bunch of live plants*. I will plan on transferring those though.


that's all you will need. If you get fast growers like anacharis and vals, you will see not ammonia/nitrIte spikes but perhaps an initial nitrate spike. then as bacteria builds up after a few weeks nitrAtes will drop down.

I also recommend you get some slower growers for long term results. LIke small potted plants and an amazon sword.


my .02


----------

